# Marklin decoder on old LGB MTS system



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I helped a friend in making the newly acquired LGB/Marklin engine work on his old LGB MTS (55005 P ) system. I brought over my Zimo system and made some necessary changes.


lights not working CV 29 needs to be a 4 to enable 14 speed steps in the decoder
CV50 needs to be a 2 to disable MFX and leave only DC and DCC turned on
Newest engine was slow to speed up and slow down, changed cv 3 (accel to 8) and de-accel cv 4 to 4. Now if a crash is possible, the engine can slow down and stop in a short space, not 6 feet when turning speed to zero/off.


----------

